# brother in law missing



## Ol' Red (Mar 25, 2008)

I need yall to pray for my brother in law.  He's been missing/ran away for a week now.  We've filed a missing person's report and it is really weighing on my family, in-laws especially.  Please pray for his safe return.

Red


----------



## Branchminnow (Mar 25, 2008)

Do what i can my friend.


----------



## RackNBeardOutdoors (Mar 25, 2008)

prayers sent Mack


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 25, 2008)

You got'm.Let us know what happens.May God Bless.


----------



## hevishot (Mar 25, 2008)

prayers sent for a safe return..sorry to hear this!


----------



## Ol' Red (Mar 25, 2008)

We've been tracking him with credit card purchases up until yesterday and then nothing.....no hotels, no gas, food, etc.  I hate to think the worst but I can't help it.

Red


----------



## chinquapin (Mar 25, 2008)

my prayers are sent, hope he gets back safely


----------



## Sargent (Mar 25, 2008)

You got it.


----------



## Goatwoman (Mar 25, 2008)

*Prayer*

Praying that God will intervene and bring him back safely.


----------



## cmghunter (Mar 25, 2008)

Sending them up


----------



## THREEJAYS (Mar 26, 2008)

mine added


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 26, 2008)

Just saw this.  Prayers added.


----------



## higgy (Mar 26, 2008)

Ol'Red check your PM


----------



## StriperAddict (Mar 26, 2008)

Prayers from here also.


----------



## Ol' Red (Mar 27, 2008)

higgy said:


> Ol'Red check your PM



Got it.  Keep praying please....No word yet.  I'll keep yall up dated as I hear news.

Red


----------



## hevishot (Mar 27, 2008)

will do


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Mar 27, 2008)

I hate to hear that. How old is he? Prayers fer yall.


----------



## Jasper (Mar 27, 2008)

Prayers sent Red!


----------



## Ol' Red (Mar 27, 2008)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> I hate to hear that. How old is he? Prayers fer yall.



He's 22.

Red


----------



## win280 (Mar 27, 2008)

sending prayers


----------



## delta708 (Mar 27, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## BoxCallWillie (Mar 27, 2008)

I just read this
Sending prayers too...


----------



## jkdodge (Mar 27, 2008)

prayers sent do you have a picture you could post? maby we could get it out


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 27, 2008)

Hopin` for the best, Red.


----------



## ray97303 (Mar 29, 2008)

Prayers Sent!


----------



## ray97303 (Mar 29, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## 60Grit (Mar 29, 2008)

Dang man, this is horrible news.

Please keep us updated, you and your family as well as your B&L are in our prayers.


----------



## poolgy (Mar 29, 2008)

Prayers sent!

Do you have a pic, and maybe what direction or area he maybe headed?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 30, 2008)

Anticipating good news. Thinking of ya'll.


----------



## jesuslives31548 (Mar 30, 2008)

prayer sent


----------



## Ol' Red (Mar 31, 2008)

No news....He was palced back on the missing persons report yesterday.  Thank you for the thoughts and prayers.

Red


----------



## DRB1313 (Mar 31, 2008)

Just saw this Red. Prayers from here. Keep us posted.


----------



## Hoyt man (Mar 31, 2008)

you and your family are in our prayers.. hope ya'll are doing ok, hang in there he'll show up!


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 1, 2008)

Prayers continue ,Ol'Red.


----------



## texasboy (Apr 1, 2008)

*Prayers for you and your family*

Our prayers are with you and your family.  Our oldest has been to Iraq twice and having loved ones in a war zone is an ordeal to say the least.  It's tough to send your children off to war.  We've done it twice and it never gets any easier.  May God be with you and your family.


----------



## BoxCallWillie (Apr 1, 2008)

Brother 
I pray things turn around for you all
and he is found safe. 
Continueing prayers !

BCW


----------



## jman9977 (Apr 1, 2008)

Prays sent.


----------



## RATTLER (Apr 1, 2008)

prayers sent


----------



## Lady Ducked'up (Apr 3, 2008)

Any word yet? Still praying for a safe return.


----------



## RATTLER (Apr 4, 2008)

still praying


----------



## mclemore (May 3, 2008)

Just saw this Red. Prayers from here.


----------



## lesli1105 (May 3, 2008)

Prayers added from here too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 3, 2008)

Any news?  Good hopefully.


----------



## BRIAN1 (May 4, 2008)

Prayers Sent Ol' Red.


----------



## jkoch (May 4, 2008)

add mine to the list.God Bless!!!!!!!


----------



## Handgunner (May 4, 2008)

Somehow missed this, Mack...

Hate to hear it... he and everyone involved is in our prayers.  God be with him...


----------



## Dunamis (May 5, 2008)

Prayers sent


----------



## huntmstr (May 5, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## michdeerslayer (May 5, 2008)

prayer's coming from Michigan for a safe and happy return

God bless your family


----------



## dutchman (May 6, 2008)

Anybody got an update on this? How 'bout it Red?


----------



## Handgunner (May 7, 2008)

dutchman said:


> Anybody got an update on this? How 'bout it Red?


----------



## Ol' Red (May 7, 2008)

dutchman said:


> Anybody got an update on this? How 'bout it Red?



No updates, no news.  Thanks for the continued thoughts and prayers.

Red


----------



## Boudreaux (May 8, 2008)

Prayers are with you, my friend.  Be strong for Kelly, and be there when she needs you.  You will be the one who has to help her through this turmoil.


----------



## crocket1 (May 8, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## BoxCallWillie (May 8, 2008)

*Thanks Red*

Continued prayer


----------



## 60Grit (May 8, 2008)

Hang in there Mack. Prayers sent.


----------



## matthewsman (May 8, 2008)

*Thinking of you and yours..*

Condolences to his family..God Bless you all as y'all go through this..


----------



## Lady Ducked'up (May 8, 2008)

I am saddened to hear the news.I am so sorry for your loss. Sending prayers for everyone.


----------



## Ol' Red (May 9, 2008)

Thank you all so much for the thoughts and prayers.  Please continue to pray for my family.

Red


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (May 9, 2008)

Red,

Sorry for your family's loss.  Got you all in my prayers.

Clyde


----------



## ray97303 (May 10, 2008)

Still thinking of you and your family. I hope and pray for his safe return.


----------



## higgy (May 14, 2008)

Red,  can you please give me a call. if you don't have my number still pm me and i will get it to ya.


----------



## dusty80 (May 28, 2008)

Any new news?


----------

